# mSi HD 6850 vs Sapphire HD 6850 vs mSi GTX 460 1 gb Cyclone



## Cool Comps (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you please tell me which of the 3 cards is best for gaming and for overall use...
(mSi HD 6850 
vs 
Sapphire HD 6850 
vs 
mSi GTX 460 1 gb Cyclone)
Please include the latest price ( in Kolkata if possible)
I went through some recent reviews and benchmarks suggest that the GTX 460 1 gb is in front. If true or otherwise, please post your views and comments. I would truly be grateful!

Also I would like to play top notch games like Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 and Assassins Creed Brotherhood among many others of the same class.

If there are any other cards better than these please recommend them .

P.S: My Budget is around 10.5-11k MAXX


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

first of all please tell us about your other pc parts including PSU and the resolution at which you game


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> I went through some recent reviews and benchmarks suggest that the GTX 460 1 gb is in front. If true or otherwise, please post your views and comments. I would truly be grateful!


HD 6850 is faster than GTX 460 in every benchmark here: *www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6850-6870-review/1

But you'll have to tell about your PSU first.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2011)

My vote goes to Sapphire HD 6850 from MSI, if available or MSI GTX 460 cyclone. Sapphire hD 6850 is also very good with its custom copper pipe PCB design.

MSI Cyclone GTX 460 is one of the best card due to its good cooler, factory Overclocking and very good build quality.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 15, 2011)

Im planning to assemble a new computer.
Here are the specs: 

*i5 2500 @ Rs 9950/9800
Intel DH67BL @ Rs 5000
2 * 2gb Corsair 1333 MHz Corsair RAM @ Rs 1250 per 2gb
1 tb seagate hdd @ Rs 2600
LG DVD Writer @ Rs 850
Sapphire HD 6850 @ Rs 9800 ( I want mSi)
CM Elite 430 (w Transparent window) @ Rs 2750
CM Fans Pack of 4 @ Rs 850
Corsair VX 550 @ Rs 4600
BenQ 22"(21.5) LCD @ Rs 7500*

P.S: Plz RECOMMEND a UPS which will give this config around 10-15 minutes. Also mention the price ( which shud be around 2-3k max)


----------



## Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

hd 6850 all the way over gtx 460. better performance and lower power consumption too !


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

go for HD 6850 
for UPS go for APC 800va @ 3.4k or numeric 800va @ 2.8k

btw if you can spend around 11.5k-12k for gpu, you can get HD 6870 1gb which is even better than 6850


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 15, 2011)

yh but ill have to see if that fits my budget....

but according to yall hd 6850 is better than gtx 460?
and its more efficient too right?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 15, 2011)

ok so should i buy mSi or Sapphire??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> yh but ill have to see if that fits my budget....
> 
> but according to yall hd 6850 is better than gtx 460?
> and its more efficient too right?



Yes 6850 is a bit better than gtx 460 and most importantly consumes less power.

But at 11-11.5k, try to grab a 6870 instead. My pick of board maker is going to be MSI.over sapphire. Grab the twin frozr II version but expect to pay a small premium.

6870 will give considerable fps over a 6850.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 16, 2011)

ok but whats the price of msi hd 6850 twin frozr


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 16, 2011)

6850oced is abit slower than 460oced...but not a powerhouse if u r concern about it.


----------



## modder (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But at 11-11.5k, try to grab a 6870 instead. My pick of board maker is going to be MSI.over sapphire. Grab the twin frozr II version but expect to pay a small premium.
> 
> 6870 will give considerable fps over a 6850.





Cool Comps said:


> ok but whats the price of msi hd 6850 twin frozr



@Cool Comps
Get the MSI 6870 Twin frozer II/OC instead 

Link: MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC

@vickybat
Thanks for the reply Vicky


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 17, 2011)

modder said:


> @Cool Comps
> Get the MSI 6870 Twin frozer II/OC instead
> 
> Link: MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC
> ...



So what would you guyz say if i went out and bought an mSi gtx 460 cyclone?

BTW I do not have that much of a budget to buy a twin frozr 6870

just tell me whether i should go for HD *6850* mSi or Sapphire, orrr mSi *gtx 460 1 gb*cyclone
Just tell me keeping in mind performance. Let alone the price..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

6850 All the way...


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 17, 2011)

i m buying gtx 460 cyclone from mSi as i feel it has more OC potential and also the difference between gtx 460 and hd 6850 is very minute.
Ok , the last thing which can affect my buy is that: Is the after sale service of sapphire(hd 6850 company) better than the After sale service of mSi(gtx 460 company)?
What about warranties?
PLZZ REPLY


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Its not like that buddy. If you want 6850, then you can also go for msi 6850. But gtx 460 especially the msi cyclone version is factory overclocked with excellent cooler and can match the 6850. You will also get physx as an option and use the feature in the few games that support it.

So ultimately, it depends on your choice. Both are good gpu's. If you want nvidia, then i suggest to wait a bit for the gtx 560 non-ti version. It will be in the 6850 price range.

Else, go for the 6850.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2011)

Agreed with Vickybat. Cool Comps, if you overclock then GTX 460 power consumption will also increase dramatically, increasing the total power requirement of the system which is not the case in case of a Oced HD 6850.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 19, 2011)

ok guys just for information....
What is the price of the cheapest hd 6870 out there. And Which brand is it? Is the customer service good?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ Sapphire 6870 @ 12.5k including taxes.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> ok guys just for information....
> What is the price of the cheapest hd 6870 out there. And Which brand is it? Is the customer service good?



i remember cheapest 6870 was from Sapphire @ 11.7k
but the prices were from kolkata shops i think

and the service depends from city to city
although sapphire dont disappoints its customers


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

11.7K exuding tax for Sapphire HD 6870. Now a days it is available @ 11.9K. With tax it is Rs 12370.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 19, 2011)

Guyss I am really still confuseddd. Hd 6850 or msi gtx 460


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

Just get MSI HD 6850 @ 10k. Overclocked HD 6850 will be faster than overclocked GTX 460 and with less power consumption. If you can stretch more till around 12k, then get MSI HD 6870.

I had posted the benchmarks in post #3 of this thread and now I am posting them again: *www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6850-6870-review/1

Recent Catalyst drivers (11.4 preview) have improved the performance of HD 6000 series cards in many games.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 20, 2011)

MSI HD6850 Cyclone - 10.5K


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> MSI HD6850 Cyclone - 10.5K



Where is this available. It seems no mSi stuff is available.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't know about Cyclone, but here is the stock MSI HD 6850 - MSI R6850 @ 9900 - SMCInternational.in


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2011)

The Sapphire one is available @ 9.8k + 4% tax in M.D. computer.


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The Sapphire one is available @ 9.8k + 4% tax in M.D. computer.



Yeah i know about this but i have heard that the mSi Cyclone version is better. So anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 20, 2011)

mSi Cyclone

ITDEPOT sells it for 10.8K, surely u can get it for 10.5K or even less...


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 20, 2011)

dude price is one thing..
it doesnt even matter if i cant find the card in the first place


----------



## papa (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> Yeah i know about this but i have heard that the mSi Cyclone version is better. So anyone knows anything about it?



Get the cyclone version.Chills the gpu well and silent as well


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 21, 2011)

Yessss but whereeee do i get ittt??? In kolkata???

?????


----------



## baKu (May 3, 2011)

*mSi HD 6850 vs mSi GTX 460 1gb Cyclone vs MSI gtx460 HAWK*

m confused between these 3 cards....MSI gtx460 cyclone, ati 6850 and MSI gtx460 HAWK.....Plzz help me out which will be best for me.. 

my system specs:

proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
motherboard: gigabyte g41
ram:4gb ram 800mhz..kingston
psu: vip 500 watt gold edition

plzz help me out..

m confused between these 3 cards....MSI gtx460 cyclone, ati 6850 and MSI gtx460 HAWK.....Plzz help me out which will be best for me.. 

my system specs:

proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
motherboard: gigabyte g41
ram:4gb ram 800mhz..kingston
psu: vip 500 watt gold edition

plzz help me out..


----------



## Cool Comps (May 14, 2011)

buy the hawk^^


----------

